# After a grinder for a new gaggia classic



## G0nz0 (May 2, 2020)

So I'm after a grinder for gaggia classic that I'm currently waiting on delivery. Looking into it and thinking I'll be better off with a second hand commercial machine. But not sure where to go from there, which ones convert to single dose (if they're not single does already) and what I should be looking for on auction sites and second hand site. Could any one give me any advice or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe a Mazzer Super jolly


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> Maybe a Mazzer Super jolly


 Jony buy me a niche will ya?! Give you free poached egg lessons 😂😂


----------



## G0nz0 (May 2, 2020)

Jony said:


> Maybe a Mazzer Super jolly


 Are they single dose as stock, or would it require some modding. If it needs modding, would you be able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not me I know very little about them, I am sure there is a thread about it on here.


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one mazzer super jolly paired with a Gaggia. It's fantastic. But it does retain a bit of coffee inside while grinding so not ideal for a single dose I think . Also the doser is quite difficult to clean so if you buy second hand perhaps ask the seller clean it for you.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I picked up a hand grinder, 1zpresso pro it was 200 nearly but very happy with it, and ease of use.

May be an option


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Love my mignon specialita..... perfect buddy for my classic

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Eureka Mignon second hand will be a good option for you 150-170 GBP.


----------

